# Ines Sainz



## benbo (Sep 13, 2010)

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/reporte...gzPuJzWh1Ug6suK

First of all let me just say that from this angle, Wow.

Second- the owner they sent to talk to her was "Woody Johnson"? You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Santiagj (Sep 13, 2010)

Holy jebus..


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 13, 2010)

Wasn't she the one who proposed/propositioned Brady before Superbowl XLII?

Hmm...we know how that one turned out.

Go sleep with Fat Rex, Dirty Sanchez, and everyone else on the Jets!!!


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 13, 2010)

She should try out for Tight End.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 13, 2010)

she deserves an award as well.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 13, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> she deserves an award as well.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 13, 2010)

:appl:


----------



## udpolo15 (Sep 13, 2010)

http://deadspin.com/5636799/extremely-in+d...+%28Deadspin%29


----------



## FusionWhite (Sep 14, 2010)

Ka-POW. That is....something else.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 14, 2010)

For those too lazy to click the link


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 14, 2010)

I think she is finding her way to "CASH IN"

she's cashing in for her 15 minutes.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 14, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I think she is finding her way to "CASH IN"
> she's cashing in for her 15 minutes.


1) I'd swipe my card if she'd let me, and

2) I'd only use about 38 seconds of that time. Why does she need 15 minutes?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 14, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> For those too lazy to click the link


:thankyou: DV...You da' maaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnn!!!!!!


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 14, 2010)

This whole situation really is ridiculous. Some OTHER reporters felt that Inez was being treated in an inappropriate way. Inez did not feel threatened or insulted by the behavior. Political correctness has now spread to the point where people can be punished if outsiders perceive an insult that isn't really there? Really?


----------



## benbo (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm glad somebodsy made a big deal out of this. Otherwise I would never have seen this particular derriere.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 14, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> This whole situation really is ridiculous. Some OTHER reporters felt that Inez was being treated in an inappropriate way. Inez did not feel threatened or insulted by the behavior. Political correctness has now spread to the point where people can be punished if outsiders perceive an insult that isn't really there? Really?


they were just jealous


----------



## Chucktown PE (Sep 14, 2010)

What on earth did she expect. A smoking hot woman goes into a men's NFL locker room. Of course she's going to endure a few cat calls. What's the big frigging deal.


----------



## Wolverine (Sep 14, 2010)

The big frigging deal is that ladies are LADIES and deserve to be treated with respect no matter if you are in a locker room or in a public setting, or anywhoooAAAAA, LOOK AT THE GAZONGAS ON THAT CHIMICHANGA!!!!

Sorry, what was I saying?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 14, 2010)

All you need is a little crisco &amp; some fishing line...then you too can fit into those jeans.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 14, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> All you need is a little crisco &amp; some fishing line...then you too can fit into those jeans.


I get the crisco, but the fishing line?


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 14, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > All you need is a little crisco &amp; some fishing line...then you too can fit into those jeans.
> ...


modified a quote from the Devil wears prada. I think in case the fabric rips the fishing line would look invisble. Either that or to shimmy the flab out of the way.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 14, 2010)

I've only seen The Devil Wears Nada


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 15, 2010)

I've seen On Golden Blonde.


----------



## cement (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't believe benbo read enough to find a name


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2010)

For further journalistic investigation....


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2010)

She must work out.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 17, 2010)

BUt only just enough. You don't get a butt like that from running, that's for sure. Probably some odd combination of fried chicken, ab excercizes, and aerobics.


----------



## Santiagj (Sep 17, 2010)

KaPow!


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2010)

Olé.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 17, 2010)

How YOU doin'?


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 17, 2010)

Mamacita rica!!


----------



## Dexman PE (Sep 17, 2010)

I love her for her brains.... Her big beautiful brains.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> For further journalistic investigation....






DVINNY said:


>


Red X


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 17, 2010)

Visiting this thread again because I thought it felt lonely.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 17, 2010)

^Thanks for bumping it up again!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 17, 2010)

No, thank YOU!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Sep 17, 2010)

Wayyyyy too much 'tan in a can' for me. Put the fake 'n' bake down Ines.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 17, 2010)

It is too early to nominate this thread to the Hall of Fame? Of course...we should move only the posts that have pics.


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 22, 2010)

bump

I feel it was my duty to keep this thread visible.


----------



## Ble_PE (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you DK, we need to keep this thread at the top!


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 22, 2010)

Just the way she likes it!


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 22, 2010)

To bump properly


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## DVINNY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 21, 2010)

Just thought I would bump this thread again.











Hopefully these work for everyone!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 21, 2010)

A camel in the desert somewhere is missing his toe. Daddy like!


----------



## Santiagj (Oct 22, 2010)

Big red x for me. =(


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 22, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> Big red x for me. =(


Big, blue ()() for me. 8)


----------



## FusionWhite (Oct 22, 2010)

I read that Ines turned down an offer to be in Playboy. Damn...


----------



## Sschell (Oct 22, 2010)

D'oh!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 23, 2010)

how can one be so skinny but have a butt that BIG!!!


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 23, 2010)

That's what all the single and horny genetic scientists are trying to find out.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 24, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> how can one be so skinny but have a butt that BIG!!!


Problem Solved


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 24, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> how can one be so skinny but have a butt that BIG!!!


Oh, my, god. Becky, look at her butt.

It is so big. *scoff* She looks like,

one of those rap guys' girlfriends.

But, you know, who understands those rap guys? *scoff*

They only talk to her, because,

she looks like a total prostitute, 'kay?

I mean, her butt, is just so big.

I can't believe it's just so round, it's like,

out there, I mean - gross. Look!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Oct 25, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > how can one be so skinny but have a butt that BIG!!!
> ...


Excellent Sir-Mix-Alot reference.


----------



## Sschell (Oct 25, 2010)

aaaaaannnnnnnddddddd now that song will be stuck in my head all day.


----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 25, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> aaaaaannnnnnnddddddd now that song will be stuck in my head all day.


I like big butts and I cannot lie!


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 28, 2010)

bump

Sometimes a man has to do what he has to do.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 3, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump! :eyebrows:


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 3, 2010)

and nice bumps they are!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Supe (Nov 3, 2010)

Best emoticon ever!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2010)

We have to find more pics of that monument.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2010)

Ines Sainz - Hot


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2010)

She is beautiful too...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 3, 2010)

...and she knows it.


----------



## cement (Nov 3, 2010)

nice.

now if you start showing up at various footbal stadiums I'm going to start worrying DK


----------



## benbo (Nov 4, 2010)

cement said:


> nice.
> 
> 
> now if you start showing up at various footbal stadiums I'm going to start worrying DK


I'll be really impressed if he posts these in the "What did you do" thread.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 4, 2010)

cement said:


> nice.now if you start showing up at various footbal stadiums I'm going to start worrying DK


Ain't gonna happen (with Southern accent)



benbo said:


> I'll be really impressed if he posts these in the "What did you do" thread.


I am not that good, or lucky.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm still in complete and utter awe of dat ass.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 4, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> I'm still in complete and utter awe of dat ass.


You and me both.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 10, 2010)

bump

just because


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks. About to do the same. Man I am slow today.

Thanks for the suggestion to turn off avatars.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 11, 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 11, 2010)

I would totally wreck that.


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 18, 2010)

lest we forget.

bump

post


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 19, 2010)

hawt


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 19, 2010)

She may have to meet my alias, one Mr. Hugh G. Rection


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 19, 2010)

^That guy's a real prick.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 19, 2010)

Only since meeting his girlfriend, Ms. Vye Agra


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

After the visual insult VT was so kind to provide in the NFL thread, felt it was my duty to bump this one.


----------



## afrey22 (Dec 10, 2010)

I can has that?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 10, 2010)

What are you blaming for this time?

Everything is always VTE's fault in DK world.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 10, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> What are you blaming for this time?
> Everything is always VTE's fault in DK world.


Not always, only when you post unpleasant pics...tha is 50% of the time. But you are still OK in my book VT. It is not personal.  :wave2:

Maybe the problem is that I am an ld-025: and you are still a Young Gun.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 14, 2010)

To the top, suckas!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 14, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> To the top, suckas!


You are right Sir!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cement (Dec 16, 2010)

DVINNY said:


>


this is the proper way to bump a thread CK


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> She is beautiful too...


...and I am a fast learner Sir. Thanks for the observation.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


>


You all are welcome!!!!!


----------



## FusionWhite (Dec 16, 2010)

Man that booty is pop'n. Its also lock'n. Possibly drop'n.


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 16, 2010)

you know....somewhere out there, there's some guy banging that thinking, this is getting old!


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 16, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> you know....somewhere out there, there's some guy banging that thinking, this is getting old!


Don't ruin it for us with truth!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2010)

No matter how hot a chick is, some man, somewhere, is tired of putting up with her sh!t.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> No matter how hot a chick is, some man, somewhere, is tired of putting up with her sh!t.


Personally. I would not mind to do that sacrifice.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 16, 2010)

I think DK is smitten!


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 16, 2010)

NCcarguy said:


> you know....somewhere out there, there's some guy banging that thinking, this is getting old!


I refute your theory unless I am able to try it myself.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 16, 2010)

Master slacker said:


>


Let me bring this thread back to its trail.


----------



## Dleg (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you, DK. There is no point discussing reality. That is not what this thread is about.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

You are welcome D-leg.

Now let me make another contribution...


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

And here is her rival. Another Mexican Sports Reporter Marisol Gonzalez. A former Miss Universe aspirant.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> You are welcome D-leg.
> Now let me make another contribution...


way too skinny to be healthy


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 17, 2010)

^She's got plenty of mass on her a$$ to make up for the lack of it in the belly region!


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 17, 2010)

I have to disagree, that she is too skinny.

All joking aside, I see WAY too many women that are too skinny. It's obvious they are not healthy when their arms have that 'stringy' look or their collarbone is sticking out through the skin. That is when someone is too skinny to be healthy.

But in all of her pics, she is full in the arms, legs, etc. and extremely full in the trunk.

She has abs, and in the pic above is 'sucking it in', which makes her look even thinner. But I'd say she is more than healthy.

my $0.02


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 17, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> I have to disagree, that she is too skinny.
> All joking aside, I see WAY too many women that are too skinny. It's obvious they are not healthy when their arms have that 'stringy' look or their collarbone is sticking out through the skin. That is when someone is too skinny to be healthy.
> 
> But in all of her pics, she is full in the arms, legs, etc. and extremely full in the trunk.
> ...


i was just commenting on the one picture.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 17, 2010)

I would hit that like the fists of 10 angry Zeus'.


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

Then I shall do what I have to do...






This one is for you Sapper


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

...and this one is for whoever likes her


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

How about this one?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 17, 2010)

Or this one?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 18, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## benbo (Dec 18, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> Maybe I'm in a minority here, but she's not all that and a bag of potato chips to me. She is definately shapely, but she's not really that hot. I think it has to do with her face or eyes.


I don't think most of the admiring commentary on this thread has much to do with anything above shoulder level. THat's much more a matter of personal opinion.

I fact, I think most of the commentary relates to items below waist level, with a couple notable exceptions.


----------



## Callan74 (Dec 19, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> For those too lazy to click the link



Thanks...


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2010)

I like where this thread is going!

I'll take number 2, too. Sapper: yes, reality, reality, reality, blah blah blah. Gotta take the good with the bad, or slightly less perfect, sometimes.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 20, 2010)

I too like the brunette.

Sapper, I agree on Ines, but it isn't the face or eyes that caused this thread to get started in the first place. 

I actually like ALL women, each one has something to be admired. In this case of Ines Sainz; its easy to see what that something is.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> You are welcome D-leg.
> Now let me make another contribution...


It took me a while to notice, but she has crazy eyes.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

And she has a crazy boo-tay! :woot: :woot:


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > You are welcome D-leg.
> ...



I think she has great.... eyes


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

^^^ I know you're probably pronouncing it correctly, but it's spelled "ass". k thx by


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

:signs051:


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

i don't care what yall say. i would hit that ot hte point no one else woudl want to.

Pow POW!


----------



## jv21 (Dec 20, 2010)

Master slacker said:


> i don't care what yall say. i would hit that ot hte point no one else woudl want to.
> Pow POW!


good one Mr. 9 hours later... is there an echo?


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2010)

Was that your first "hit it" comment? my previous latest was 2.5 days befre yours.

:bananadoggywow:


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 21, 2010)

no way. her eyes say "i'm crazy"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 21, 2010)

Her lips said "no", but her eyes said "read my lips."


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 21, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


>


You guys are loosing perspective. Let us see if you can re-gain it.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 12, 2011)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_...?urn=nfl-306656



> Reporter Ines Sainz is still pulling for the Jets to win Super BowlBy Chris Chase
> 
> The Mexican television reporter who was allegedly sexually harassed last summer during a locker-room interview with Mark Sanchez(notes) says she holds no ill-will towards the New York Jets and believes the team will win the Super Bowl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 13, 2011)

Geezup Petes! I would completely wreck that.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 26, 2011)

bump for


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 26, 2011)

I think I can do better....I'll pass.

We're still talking fantasy here aren't we?


----------



## Freon (Jan 26, 2011)

I love a woman in full length silk.....


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 28, 2011)

figured I give this a bump for you gentlemen


----------



## momech (Mar 28, 2011)

^^^ Now that's a team player right there.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 29, 2011)

Now that Ms. Sainz is back out of the spotlight,

how long until nude photos show up, or a video?

I suspect a "breach" in her privacy soon. It seems to be the way these types get their 15 minutes rolling again.


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 29, 2011)

I just need 1. She can spend the other 14 making me a sammich.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 27, 2011)

bump for Dex.

Ines &gt; Ramen.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 1, 2012)

Thought I would revive this wonderful thread since Ms. Sainz rival, Marisol Gonzalez, is making waves at the Super Bowl Media Day. Thanks to DK for introducing us to her, and here are some follow-up pics.







At Media Day:











Enjoy!!


----------



## Master slacker (Feb 1, 2012)

I was *JUST* thinking about bumping this thread for the hell of it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 1, 2012)

:thankyou:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2012)

Who is #60 on the Pats?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 1, 2012)

^Some practice squad apparently. Can't she pester TFB or White Wes or Gronk or somebody relevant?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 2, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


>


Now that's just silly - wearing heels to play soccer........


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 2, 2012)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Knee pads aren't typically necessary either. I wonder why she is wearing those then...


----------



## Ble_PE (May 1, 2012)

I figured I would bump this thread up since there has been some discussion lately about the guys here being butt or boobs men. Here's a new Latina for us to feast our eyes on. Natalia Velez:


----------



## cdcengineer (May 1, 2012)

That is awesome! Made my morning.

Thx


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 19, 2012)

Always a good thread to bump back to the top. Here's my latest addition, Rebeca Rubio:


----------



## P-E (Feb 23, 2018)

@ruggercsc here's how to bump a thread.


----------



## ruggercsc (Feb 23, 2018)

I clicked on this while in a meeting in our fishbowl conference room while our HR reps were walking by.

I will probable be getting a visit from them this afternoon but this was still a great way to start the day.  :thumbs:


----------

